# A Frozen World



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> Low temperatures records have been tumbling across the planet of late, particularly in the Northern Hemisphere - North America, Europe, and Asia have each logged thousands of new cold records this winter, and now the situation looks set to intensify even further&#8230;


https://electroverse.net/the-northern-hemispheres-big-freeze/

So, what is causing this deep freeze?



> "When solar activity is HIGH, the jet stream is tight and stable and follows somewhat of a straight path. But when solar activity is LOW, that meandering band of air flowing 6 miles above our heads becomes weak and wavy, it effectively buckles which diverts frigid Polar air to atypically low latitudes and replaces it with warmer tropical air [for a more detailed explanation, click here]."
> 
> The Sun has just experienced its weakest solar cycle of the past 100 years, and the next cycle (25) is proving slow to get going - at a time when things would ordinarily be ramping-up the Sun has instead been "blank" for the past 8 days, making for 25 spotless days in 2021, or 58%.


They are also suggesting that the sun could be entering a grand solar minimal. That's going to impact our food supply. Not only that, but think of the cost of home-heating. I'm sure Biden's energy ideas will save the day.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> ....So, what is causing this deep freeze?...........


Why, global warming, of course. lain:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

My 8 year old thinks a Frozen world would be awesome.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Happens every year it's called the polar vortex. Actually this year has been warmer then most until the last couple weeks. 

I'll just cut more firewood.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

La, la,all,la,a.......I have heard this before, only then the Earth was going to heat up...... Laaaaa, laaaaa, laaaaaa.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> La, la,all,la,a.......I have heard this before, only then the Earth was going to heat up...... Laaaaa, laaaaa, laaaaaa.


I would suggest looking into the winter of 1708. The grand solar minimum killed a lot of people in Europe.

This isn't about the Cult of the Climate Change Church. This is actual science.

Being prepper-minded people, we look for potential threats and prepare.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

With it in the - teens here I just have to say, I hate cold, why the hell do I still live in Iowa I say every winter.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Happens every year it's called the polar vortex. Actually this year has been warmer then most until the last couple weeks.
> 
> I'll just cut more firewood.


Actually it doesn't, at least not this bad. Yes each year there is a polar vortex. The past couple of years it's been worse. Our low for Monday is forecast to be -1. I did a record check for the DFW area. The last time we hit -1 was in January of 1930. Our record low is -8 and that happened in 1899.

Anyone who has been paying attention to the global crap being spewed actually knows we are heading into a grand solar minimum. Do a little research, it's not going to be fun at all.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> I would suggest looking into the winter of 1708. The grand solar minimum killed a lot of people in Europe.
> 
> This isn't about the Cult of the Climate Change Church. This is actual science.
> 
> Being prepper-minded people, we look for potential threats and prepare.


*8*Then the fourth angel poured out his bowl on the sun, and it was given power to scorch the people with fire. *9*And the people were scorched by intense heat, and they cursed the name of God, who had authority over these plagues; yet they did not repent and give Him glory.

I looked at this instead , and when the time comes for it to happen, it will then happen. I suggest that you read too much, and being the typical heavy reader, you come to unsupported conclusions.

And so what if there was a killing winter in 1708? What does that matter? The times and the seasons are in Gods hands, and you know that.

I am not the least flustered when some *********** at MIT or CalTech, makes some big to do about the climate, they don't know any more than I do. And they are the best there is at it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Actually it doesn't, at least not this bad. Yes each year there is a polar vortex. The past couple of years it's been worse. Our low for Monday is forecast to be -1. I did a record check for the DFW area. The last time we hit -1 was in January of 1930. Our record low is -8 and that happened in 1899.
> 
> Anyone who has been paying attention to the global crap being spewed actually knows we are heading into a grand solar minimum. Do a little research, it's not going to be fun at all.


Sir,
See above, in my reply to Denton, it goes for you too.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know what y'all are worried about, Joe, the Ho, and AOC got this.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> I would suggest looking into the winter of 1708. ........


Ah yes.... 1708. I remember it well.....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Sir,
> See above, in my reply to Denton, it goes for you too.


The reason for studying this is to be prepared for it. If you choose to just sit back and wait for the 4th bowl, that's your right. This happens to be a prepper site and, believe it or not, I happen to be a prepper.

As to the coming solar minimum, history shows a cycle. That cycle is coming around again.

I kinda like history, it lets you know what is more likely to happen. Those how do not study history are doomed to repeat it. Those who do study history are doomed to watch those who don't study history repeat it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Ah yes.... 1708. I remember it well.....


I figured you were older than anyone here. Even @SOCOM42 isn't THAT old.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

inceptor said:


> I figured you were older than anyone here. Even @*SOCOM42* isn't THAT old.


When God said, "Let there be light!", he turned on a switch I wired up. Fact is, I wired the factory used to create the Heavens and the Earth.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I figured you were older than anyone here. Even @SOCOM42 isn't THAT old.


How are you guys hangin up Dallas way?
Our shit hits Sunday night and Monday


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

just a regular winter here.... actually been milder than last several... I suggest you wimps blame Phil the groundhog for filling your head with conspiracy nonsense!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I was web surfing exploring the solar minimum phenomenon. I found as site that claimed an article about making practical preps for this coming event. But unfortunately the site is still under construction and the article wasn’t available to read.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

This morning when I got up to let the dogs out at 5:30 it was +1 deg. F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This last week it has been in the single digits.

That was the quickest turn around time for the dogs, about 3 minutes.

Two hours later my oil burner shit the bed!

The squirrel caged air mover motor died. 

Pulled it out, checked it and then ordered a new one.

My backup propane wall heaters are now in operation.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> How are you guys hangin up Dallas way?
> Our shit hits Sunday night and Monday


I think I'm ready but we haven't seen cold like this since 1930.

Same here. I was just talking to a friend in Gainesville, their low for that time frame is 7. 8 degrees warmer than here. Go figure.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, it is cold in the Madison area of Wisconsin. We'll soldier on and I'm sure we will simply burn all of those unsold Chicago Bears tickets. Yikes, they must have bales of unsold tickets in Green Bay! Even the old encyclopedias carry their names, Gregg, Hornung, Jordan, Ringo, Starr, and Taylor.

Taylor grew on me, but I had a wonderful experience for a boy. My parents took me and my brother to "see the south." I never told anyone, but I was initially scared "The Klan" would chase me because that was all I saw in old movies. Anyways, I dared convention, and ran out into the open front doors of this fantastic hotel! Yeah, out the door, and I bounced my head off of some huge guy's belt buckle!

It was *Paul Hornung*. He was with either his fifth wife or perhaps a strange confused woman from Europe. I should have asked for an autograph, but I was more scared of being pummeled by Paul Hornung, perhaps injuring his hands for a game in four days....


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

it is currently 50 degrees warmer in my fridge than outside.... by next thursday it is supposed 60 degrees warmer and will still be below freezing..

was -31 when I took my dog out this am.... not factoring in windchill..


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> Well, it is cold in the Madison area of Wisconsin. We'll soldier on and I'm sure we will simply burn all of those unsold Chicago Bears tickets. Yikes, they must have bales of unsold tickets in Green Bay! Even the old encyclopedias carry their names, Gregg, Hornung, Jordan, Ringo, Starr, and Taylor.
> 
> Taylor grew on me, but I had a wonderful experience for a boy. My parents took me and my brother to "see the south." I never told anyone, but I was initially scared "The Klan" would chase me because that was all I saw in old movies. Anyways, I dared convention, and ran out into the open front doors of this fantastic hotel! Yeah, out the door, and I bounced my head off of some huge guy's belt buckle!
> 
> It was *Paul Hornung*. He was with either his fifth wife or perhaps a strange confused woman from Europe. I should have asked for an autograph, but I was more scared of being pummeled by Paul Hornung, perhaps injuring his hands for a game in four days....


got to meet Bart Starr in my youth.... got an auto and hold his SB1 ring!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> got to meet Bart Starr in my youth.... got an auto and hold his SB1 ring!


Oh, man! Am I jealous!

Having said that, I have only stayed (briefly) in South Dakota. I would have liked to put every ounce of chrome on my Harley, but once my wife and I checked into the hotel, I knew these guys were either rich or just professional!

I'm now 70, and I don't know if I can go two weeks without sleep anymore...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I think I'm ready but we haven't seen cold like this since 1930.
> 
> Same here. I was just talking to a friend in Gainesville, their low for that time frame is 7. 8 degrees warmer than here. Go figure.


Yep,

I don't worry about the cold, got that handled. The driving is another matter. These idiots here can't drive in the rain let alone snow and ice. :vs_smile: So, I have plenty of vacation and I can work form the house. It will be over quickly here as you know. Maybe a day or two. Stay home and stay safe my friend. Dumbasses sliding on snow and ice will get you dead quicker then the killer China bug. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The great Frost of 1709 was just brought up over in England, as they just had their worst economic decline since then, 9.9%. Thats kinda big... If we have cold and a epidemic, it will be more than most can handle.
https://www.cnbc.com/2021/02/12/uk-...n-2020-its-largest-contraction-on-record.html


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Actually it doesn't, at least not this bad. Yes each year there is a polar vortex. The past couple of years it's been worse. Our low for Monday is forecast to be -1. I did a record check for the DFW area. The last time we hit -1 was in January of 1930. Our record low is -8 and that happened in 1899.
> 
> Anyone who has been paying attention to the global crap being spewed actually knows we are heading into a grand solar minimum. Do a little research, it's not going to be fun at all.


Maybe not as far south as TX but WI is a different world. Only been here 55 years.

Remember 15 years ago thereabouts, 4-5 inches of snow near South Padre at Aransas Pass. Great get away vacation. They had more snow then we did in WI.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> These idiots here can't drive in the rain let alone snow and ice.


My response has been canceled. No problem, I didn't like my rebuttal. Thank you.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Yep,
> 
> I don't worry about the cold, got that handled. The driving is another matter. These idiots here can't drive in the rain let alone snow and ice. :vs_smile: So, I have plenty of vacation and I can work form the house. It will be over quickly here as you know. Maybe a day or two. Stay home and stay safe my friend. Dumbasses sliding on snow and ice will get you dead quicker then the killer China bug. :tango_face_grin:


Yeah, driving on snow here makes me laugh at the morons. I grew up and learned to drive in the snow. Yet the last time in was in the land of ice and snow, I was laughing my ass off. THEY LIVE THERE AND CAN'T DRIVE IN THE CRAP!! I laughed the whole time I was on the freeway in Ohio. Lot's of idiots sliding every which way. The worst one's though, both here and there, think it's ok to drive 3-5 miles an hour on the freeway. Morons.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Megamom134 said:


> With it in the - teens here I just have to say, I hate cold, why the hell do I still live in Iowa I say every winter.


Iowa seems like a great state to me.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Maybe not as far south as TX but WI is a different world. Only been here 55 years.
> 
> Remember 15 years ago thereabouts, 4-5 inches of snow near South Padre at Aransas Pass. Great get away vacation. They had more snow then we did in WI.


It's rare to get snow here. I married a native Texan and all you have to do is say the word snow here. She won't even get out of bed those days and Dallas shuts everything down.

My wife works for one of the school systems here and they have been doing online classes only for the last couple of days. In fact this morning she got an email stating they would also be working from home on Monday.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Takes the edge off a bit!


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Up here in the mountains, I usually see snow 2 or 3 times a year. It’s pretty, melts by 10 am. Barely saw any last year and Haven’t seen any this year.

Having lived most of my life in WNY and dealt with 100 to 140 inches a year, I’ll take it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

inceptor said:


> The reason for studying this is to be prepared for it. If you choose to just sit back and wait for the 4th bowl, that's your right. This happens to be a prepper site and, believe it or not, I happen to be a prepper.
> 
> As to the coming solar minimum, history shows a cycle. That cycle is coming around again.
> 
> I kinda like history, it lets you know what is more likely to happen. Those how do not study history are doomed to repeat it. Those who do study history are doomed to watch those who don't study history repeat it.


Climate change has been all over the place, and should have been thrown out as a theory. Instead it wobbles and weaves, and shuffles its feet. It is all things to all men, until it is little removed from a fairy tale.

If climate change is good enough for you, then speak for yourself, it isn't good enough for me. I am calling it a load of crap, disguised as science.

And that is without a Bible reference. The word science means knowledge that is systematized, you show me the system that is within climate change. You must be kidding. And do I sound like I am sitting back?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Climate change has been all over the place, and should have been thrown out as a theory. Instead it wobbles and weaves, and shuffles its feet. It is all things to all men, until it is little removed from a fairy tale.
> 
> If climate change is good enough for you, then speak for yourself, it isn't good enough for me. I am calling it a load of crap, disguised as science.
> 
> And that is without a Bible reference. The word science means knowledge that is systematized, you show me the system that is within climate change. You must be kidding. And do I sound like I am sitting back?


Did you bother reading or did you knee-jerkingly assume this is about the CLIMATE CHANGE! CLIMATE CHANGE! crap? It's not.

The sun runs in cycles. That, sir, is a fact. Those cycles impact the climate, and this is a fact. Not "man-made CO2 emissions."

Now, if you aren't worried about it, that's fine. We all have to prioritize. Still, you'd look smarter if you didn't try and deny real science and facts, that's that have been observed for a long time. Hard science and not some cult "science."


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Climate change has been all over the place, and should have been thrown out as a theory. Instead it wobbles and weaves, and shuffles its feet. It is all things to all men, until it is little removed from a fairy tale.
> 
> If climate change is good enough for you, then speak for yourself, it isn't good enough for me. I am calling it a load of crap, disguised as science.
> 
> And that is without a Bible reference. The word science means knowledge that is systematized, you show me the system that is within climate change. You must be kidding. And do I sound like I am sitting back?


I take it you are not a ham radio operator. If you were then you would pay more attention to the cycles of the sun. For hams, the sun cycles affect propagation meaning how far you are able to reach out and touch someone. You have every right to call it garbage, me, I follow the science. Not the science bs thrown at the population that believes every bit they are told.

So don't prepare for the cold. It's your decision.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I take it you are not a ham radio operator. If you were then you would pay more attention to the cycles of the sun.
> 
> For hams, the sun cycles affect propagation meaning how far you are able to reach out and touch someone. You have every right to call it garbage, me, I follow the science. Not the science bs thrown at the population that believes every bit they are told.
> 
> So don't prepare for the cold. It's your decision.


I pay attention to many things, I read a lot just like you do. I hate to repeat what you just said, so I won't, but I have known about propagation for a while now.

(And I have known about atmospheric skip of AM for most of my life. I made this a parenthetical thought, just because.)

Are you saying there is a stronger Sun, and it is washing out Ham signals? Yes I know about that in theory, and I know about in practical terms.

It does not prove anything other than the Sun is having another one its storms, and flinging particles and waves out into the Solar System.

The Sun is a crazy, crazy thing and hard to figure out, and a solar storm will do what it does. There doesn't seem to be anything to worry about.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> You're being presumptive, and I pay attention to many things, I read a lot just like you do. I hate to repeat what you just said, so I won't, but I have known about propagation for a while now.
> 
> (And I have known about atmospheric skip of AM for most of my life. I made this a parenthetical so as not to interfere in your line of thought.)
> 
> ...


Please, tell me you are intentionally playing obtuse. Please!

No, it says the exact opposite. The sun is quite, is what it is saying. Because it is currently quite, it isn't charging the atmosphere. That's as important as an active sun. As stated, the sun is cyclical, and the cycles cause the Earth's climate to react differently. There are short term cycles and longer term cycles. Facts. Science.

This post tells me you haven't read a thing about this particular topic. I don't get it. This seems to be a new topic to you, yet you are digging in.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

In 10 years, it'll all be academic. At least that's what some donkey in Washington has told us. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> Please, tell me you are intentionally playing obtuse. Please!
> 
> No, it says the exact opposite. The sun is quite, is what it is saying. Because it is currently quite, it isn't charging the atmosphere. That's as important as an active sun. As stated, the sun is cyclical, and the cycles cause the Earth's climate to react differently. There are short term cycles and longer term cycles. Facts. Science.
> 
> This post tells me you haven't read a thing about this particular topic. I don't get it. This seems to be a new topic to you, yet you are digging in.


OK, I will shut up, but first walk me through what your point is,is the world going to freeze?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> OK, I will shut up.


Don't shut up. Research. Learn the hard science and you'll see the truth and you'll notice things when you watch the Weather Channel. You'll see what they ignore, will see what is really happening when the chirp up over crap, blaming it on us, and will see what is really happening.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> Don't shut up. Research. Learn the hard science and you'll see the truth and you'll notice things when you watch the Weather Channel. You'll see what they ignore, will see what is really happening when the chirp up over crap, blaming it on us, and will see what is really happening.


I reviewed the article and it used terms like hyperberan, and it was a rambling mess, with no conclusions. Nothing but titillations .



> Social Media channels are restricting Electroverse's reach: Twitter are purging followers while Facebook are labeling posts as "false" and have slapped-on crippling page restrictions. EV has also been blacklisted by ad networks, meaning the site is no longer allowed to run advertising.


For once I agree with Twitter.

BTW,I answered questions as they came. And if the purpose of this post was a worry session, I am not worried.

All radio signals will work as the have previously, and you can mark me down as saying that.Even my know nothing knows that this is tripe.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What a wonderful night!

The fire done burnt down, the main room at Slippy Lodge is actually a bit TOO WARM. 

Me? I'm mildly mellow from some nice bourbon..started off drinking it "neat" and over time, the room got hotter and hotter from the fireplace so I switched to On the Rocks. Watched some silly movie with Mrs S and now she is slumbering silently in the bedroom, which is easily 10 degrees cooler than the main room.

Over all I'd give the cold night a solid 7 stars out of 10!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Slippy said:


> What a wonderful night!
> 
> The fire done burnt down, the main room at Slippy Lodge is actually a bit TOO WARM.
> 
> ...


Well there goes another thread, bound for the oblivion that happens evertime that Slippy shows up. Ah, thread, it was a good knowing ye, but the lesser must yield to the greater. Now I feel sorry for this thread, it was sitting here minding its business, ....and then ...POW.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> I reviewed the article and it used terms like hyperberan, and it was a rambling mess, with no conclusions. Nothing but titillations .
> 
> For once I agree with Twitter. BTW,I answered questions as they came. And if the purpose of this post was a worry session, I am not worried.
> All radio signals will work as the have previously, and you mark me down as saying that.Even my know nothing knows that this is tripe.


I have an idea about this. 
I knew I had a problem when I was young but what was I to do? I didn't know how to communicate any of it.
Drugs? I was always against drugs so it never came into the scene. Alcohol? Violence? Oh, those things were well within my wheelhouse. 
i
It was years beyond my teen and Army years that I had a clue. That's how it works. You have to figure shit out if you're doing it alone. Maybe you will, maybe you won't.

Here's the thing. I apologized to my parents about a year ago. I was a shit that they didn't deserve. Them? They knew something wasn't right but didn't know what to do.
We know a lot more, today. There's no reason why that young man's life has to be a wreck. He needs help. He might not even know that there is help for him, but that's the thing. How much is his life worth to his loved ones? I hope his loved ones treasure his life, because he might not, right now.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> I have an idea about this.
> I knew I had a problem when I was young but what was I to do? I didn't know how to communicate any of it.
> Drugs? I was always against drugs so it never came into the scene. Alcohol? Violence? Oh, those things were well within my wheelhouse.
> i
> ...


Hmm, wrong thread.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> Well there goes another thread, bound for the oblivion that happens evertime that Slippy shows up. Ah, thread, it was a good knowing ye, but the lesser must yield to the greater. Now I feel sorry for this thread, it was sitting here minding its business, ....and then ...POW.


I really think your account has been hacked....you sound like @The Tourist lately


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Fact. The climate is changing, regardless of what you think is causing it.
Fact. The solar minimum is coming and temps will fall.
Fact. NOAA and NASA estimates of temperature decline differ but both agree it will become cooler.
Fact. It’s going to require more energy to heat our homes and the idiots in charge are doing everything possible to drive up energy costs.
Prediction. Some poorer and elderly folks will die because they can’t afford to heat their homes.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Several people in my town are without power right now and it is freezing out, wonder how many of them, if any are prepared for something like this. I am.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Denton said:


> I have an idea about this.
> I knew I had a problem when I was young but what was I to do? I didn't know how to communicate any of it.
> Drugs? I was always against drugs so it never came into the scene. Alcohol? Violence? Oh, those things were well within my wheelhouse.
> i
> ...


Good of you to apologize to you parents...
I didn't fully appreciate how great my parents were/are until I had kids of my own...
The best way I thank them now is letting them spend time with my boys (fishing, bbq'ing, watching movies, kids sports... ) and letting them enjoy the things they were too busy to do when I was younger...
I bet there are things we all wish we could go back and change..
things we did and said...
but props to you for recognizing ... and acting on it..
some never do...


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Takes the edge off a bit!
> 
> View attachment 111519


wow Slippy..
that is a sweet setup...

Hope you enjoy many a bourbon and warm fire this winter!


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> In 10 years, it'll all be academic. At least that's what some donkey in Washington has told us. :tango_face_wink:


lol! 


of course I believe everything Washington says!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

SGG said:


> I really think your account has been hacked....you sound like @*The Tourist* lately


I am like The Tourist, I am fighting to keep myself integral, I look at my posts at times, and I think, that is slop. So, I am constantly rewriting posts and keeping an eye on myself.

My mind has been under siege from blood sugar and blood pressure episodes , I have been to the ER 6 times in the last 18 months. Mostly for BP.

Keep your eyes open and pay attention though, and watch me unravel things and find the root. Such as, the assumptions made in this thread, that the World will go through an ice age, they are garbage. That is as plain as I can make it, and I have said it all through this thread.

PS: I can't prove me right and you can't prove me wrong, and there is a high level of faith at work here.
I have faith that the World will keep on spinning as it always has. What is your position on that?
Do you think that the world is going to freeze?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

SGG said:


> I really think your account has been hacked....you sound like @*The Tourist* lately


Give me the post numbers in this thread, wherein I sound goofy.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

SGG said:


> I really think your account has been hacked....you sound like @*The Tourist* lately


Give me the post numbers in this thread, wherein I sound goofy. Because the very premise of it, the article that is used as a source, is an abomination of so called thought.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

1970s/1980 redo. Recycling BS. UN Agenda 21 talks clearly about manipulating in this way. wish they would get the disaster correct.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*You sound like @The Tourist lately*.

Well, let me defend myself just a bit. Yes, I admit to 100% of some very looney goings-on. But let me provide you a snippet of a movie I saw once.

This movie was your average "bug out" of some soldiers short on food and ammunition. In this band, there was one guy who constantly made comments on the most obscure things. In the beginning of the movie, the leader of this little band just shrugged and said, "_He's just crazy, and thankfully not dangerous_."

But as the movie went on, the "crazy guy" seemed to come to their rescue. These guys were cold and needed a fire, and they had precious little kindling. The crazy guy reached into his pocket, got out a handful of pocket lint, and had the fire going immediately.

So, here's an example of "crazy." I had some spooky times with a band of "religious fanatics." They worshipped motorcycles. I used to carry a lot of tools inside my jacket, until an older member showed/told me something. He gave me a wink and smile, reached into his back pocket and pulled out a wrench. If memory serves (which is rare) this was Sears wrench, 1/2 inch on one end and 5/8s on the other end. This guy could tighten anything. I commented on this and he said, "_Look, we're all riding Harleys, they derived just two bolt sizes_..."

Lots of guys around with MENSA degrees and a 200 I.Q. in just about everything. But it takes an old Harley mechanic to get a obstinate V-twin running in a matter of minutes, in the dark, with only a shop-rag, in pouring rain, a box-end wrench and several "words" I cannot mention on a hobbyist forum...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Keep your eyes open and pay attention though, and watch me unravel things and find the root. Such as, the assumptions made in this thread, that the World will go through an ice age, they are garbage. That is as plain as I can make it, and I have said it all through this thread.
> 
> PS: I can't prove me right and you can't prove me wrong, and there is a high level of faith at work here.
> I have faith that the World will keep on spinning as it always has. What is your position on that?
> Do you think that the world is going to freeze?


So, you think you have unraveled this? Seems you didn't, as you asserted that there is an assertion that we are headed toward another ice age. Nobody said we are entering another ice age.

Yes, the world will continue spinning as it always has. Guess what. It continued to spin during the last ice age. It certainly continued to spin during the last cooling period during the last grand solar minimum.
Nobody said the world would stop spinning. What has been said is that there will be a crop reduction during a grand solar minimum. That's a fact. Also, there will be a greater need for heating fuel.

You ask if the world is going to freeze. I ask in return; did anyone say the world is going to freeze? No; nobody said that. Do you enjoy building straw men? I'll ask a couple of questions in return. Do you doubt history? Do you doubt hard science?

This is retarded. If you think there is nothing to consider, consider nothing. Don't make it clear that you are responding in ignorance, though. That isn't a flattering look.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

They are yammering about the Beaufort Gyre, how many people have even heard of the Beaufort Sea?








I am looking at this diagram, and I can't even locate the Beaufort Sea on it. Probably because it is a Hell on Earth, and a frozen wasteland.
https://oceanservice.noaa.gov/facts/gyre.html









There it is and it so small and remote, in the upper right hand corner, and it is irrelevant to you and me and the rest of America . Gyre this and Sea that, and when you look at this bologna sandwich, it's still bologna.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> They are yammering about the Beaufort Gyre, how many people have even heard of the Beaufort Sea?
> View attachment 111551
> 
> 
> ...


Ever been to the North Pole? The Artic? I haven't, either. That doesn't mean a polar vortex hasn't touched a lot of people the last few days.

You sure seem to be working hard to deny facts and history that support them. I find it odd.


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

inceptor said:


> Actually it doesn't, at least not this bad. Yes each year there is a polar vortex. The past couple of years it's been worse. Our low for Monday is forecast to be -1. I did a record check for the DFW area. The last time we hit -1 was in January of 1930. Our record low is -8 and that happened in 1899.
> 
> Anyone who has been paying attention to the global crap being spewed actually knows we are heading into a grand solar minimum. Do a little research, it's not going to be fun at all.


Dang that's cold for Texas. 
Here in Michigan that's normal.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

We are suppose to be tards.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm not sure I'd like to see -20* temps but here in DE when it remains cold all winter (like it used to), the bugs get killed off and it makes for a better gardening season in the spring.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Solid mid 40s here. But all day and night... Odd. We usually have a cyclic day...Then boon, 70s.. We are right on the skirts of things, and close to the ocean. The gulf stream water is quite warm all the way up to Greenland.
Mother nature is the boss here. Never understood the weather dealing with sunspots till I read the link electroverse, then I digressed off to other sites.. Interesting. And we are very delicate..


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

38 here in Houston. They say tomorrow evening it will get into the teens with ice and snow. I already have a mandate from the owner to get my sales guys to stay home and work from there. Emergency services only and that has to be approved by management. Interesting, I don't know that it's going to be all that bad and I am surprised the owner went this route so early.


----------



## Brandau Sousa (Jan 31, 2021)

Denton said:


> Ever been to the North Pole? The Artic? I haven't, either. That doesn't mean a polar vortex hasn't touched a lot of people the last few days.


My friends and I were in the North Pole this January. I must say that travelling there is quite expensive (we ordered a trip via poseidonexpedition) but in terms of emotions it is absolutely fantastic. The Northern Lights are an absolute must-see.


----------

